# OK to use Windex on stove glass



## latichever (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm near the end of my Rutland stove glass cleaner, and I've read here that some use Windex to clean the glass (as well as the highly recommended wet newspapter/paper towel dipped in ashes method). I remember reading somewhere--somewhere I can't find again--that Windex is not recommended because over time it might discolor the glass.

So what's the story on Windex?

(OT, I discovered today how hot the glass gets when I accidentally tipped a bag of pellets against the glass. It instantly melted a hole in the plastic, and pellets all over the floor. Worst part is that my wife in the next room got to hear me exclaim, "Oops!")


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2007)

As to Windex, some stove manuals just say "glass cleaner". I have used Windex, actually the knock-off from the dollar store, for lots of years and the glass looks fine.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 4, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> As to Windex, some stove manuals just say "glass cleaner". I have used Windex, actually the knock-off from the dollar store, for lots of years and the glass looks fine.



What was that latest relly good stuff you used???? Er... Um... Fabreeze? LOL , Sorry brotha couldl't help myself.  *grins*


----------



## MrGriz (Jan 4, 2007)

I was told by the dealer not to use any amonia based cleaners as they could cloud the glass.  I'm not sure about windex, but I think some of the glass cleaners have amonia in them.  I could be wrong about that.  I do know a number of people (BB is a great example) who use glass cleaner with no problem.

I use a solution of warm water and vinegar.  This works great, even when I let it go too long and the glass gets really bad in the corners.  I also have used a damp paper towel dipped in ash and that worked very well also, especially if the glass wasn't too dirty.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 4, 2007)

Some folks use oven cleaner.  The bottom line though, check your manual first.

If you are using the "fabreeze method" make sure to get the lemon scented.  

-Kevin


----------



## MrGriz (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe next time I'll try apple cider vinegar....for the fresh scent


----------



## babalu87 (Jan 4, 2007)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> Maybe next time I'll try apple cider vinegar....for the fresh scent



Or just regular White Vinegar

THROW AWAY THE WINDEX

IN a quart spray bottle put
1/4 cup vinegar 
2 drops of dish soap
water

Cleans all glass better than windex and it doesnt smell nasty.

Get a bit of the ashes on your newspaper and rub that into the glass with the above mix, glass cleans up fast.
Dont throw the newspaper away, throw it in the stove.


----------



## Jay H (Jan 4, 2007)

My Quadrafire manual says oven cleaner, which I've used a few times on the edges... along with the newspaper trick.

Jay


----------



## Shane (Jan 4, 2007)

You could smoke alot of crack and simply lick the soot off.  J/K   I've heard several times that the amonia based cleaners can discolor the glass.  I don't know if it's true or not.  I simply use speedy white it works good and since it's made for stove glass I have no worries.


----------



## drizler (Jan 4, 2007)

Mythbusters here is a new one for you.  The great windex debate.     I have used it on my Countryside for 3 years and I can't see any visual difference.    Mine gets crudded up so often that I don't see where it matters.   I just give it a couple quick swipes and let er go.     If I wanted the grand ambiance I would jack a fireplace screen saver into my 57" tv.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

One nice thing about the Rutland product, is it coats the inside of the glass with some chemical that makes it slick, which makes it alot easier to clean the next time. The rutland stove glass cleaner is only $5-$6 and last for years... i would ask why not just use the product designed to keep your woodstove glass clean? It works very well and its easy to get the creosote off.


----------



## citizanken (Jan 4, 2007)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> One nice thing about the Rutland product, is it coats the inside of the glass with some chemical that makes it slick, which makes it alot easier to clean the next time. The rutland stove glass cleaner is only $5-$6 and last for years... i would ask why not just use the product designed to keep your woodstove glass clean? It works very well and its easy to get the creosote off.



In regards to the Rutland cleaner, if it is the one I am thinking of, I have used it a few times and it works good, but the warning labels on it scare the daylights out of me. I am so afraid that if some drips on the surface of the stove that it would discolor it. If it is the same stuff I have, it even recommends gloves when using it. Am i being too paranoid about the warnings, is it overkill, or can this stuff really take the paint off your stove or discolor it? I assumed it was based off a oven cleaner from the disclaimers.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

all the stoves i have used it on were enameled, i have no clue about painted stoves. I will try it tommorrow at work.


----------



## PAJerry (Jan 4, 2007)

Burn good wood, in a good stove, and the glass stays clean.  All we have used is a damp rag dipped in a bit of ashes and it is shiny like new.  Never had creosote on the glass yet so we must be doing something right, or PE builds a better system than most.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

Sometimes if you get a log to close to the glass, creosote will form, and when you break in stoves creosote should form. Most fires will burn off the creosote in modern stoves but there might be some non-airwash stove users reading this looking for advice...


----------



## hearthtools (Jan 4, 2007)

We sell 6 cases of Speedy white hearth and stove cleaner for glass cleaner a year

It works great and leaves no film on the glass.
Also works on Stain Carpets and White Leather shoes.

http://www.speedywhite.com/


----------



## Shane (Jan 4, 2007)

Speedywhite takes roof tar out of brand new baby blue carpet too!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

Well sell lots of speady white too. For cleaning glass i find it less messy to use the rutland paste. Both both are incredible products for getting glass clean.
Im sure lots of people use windex, robax, a major manufacture says windex is OK. here is a link to the robax cleaning page. http://www.robaxglass.com/clean.htm A typical glass replacement is $150-$200, i would spring for a $5 bottle of cleaner to be on the safe side.

Edited, my original post was wrong. I wasn in the no ammonia product camp untill i went to robax's website.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2007)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Well sell lots of speady white too. For cleaning glass i find it less messy to use the rutland paste. Both both are incredible products for getting glass clean.
> Im sure lots of people use windex, robax, a major manufacture says windex is OK. here is a link to the robax cleaning page. http://www.robaxglass.com/clean.htm A typical glass replacement is $150-$200, i would spring for a $5 bottle of cleaner to be on the safe side.
> 
> Edited, my original post was wrong. I wasn in the no ammonia product camp untill i went to robax's website.



Hmmm. Robax says to use the fancy cleaners but to be sure and clean after them with water or, well, Windex.


----------



## citizanken (Jan 4, 2007)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> all the stoves i have used it on were enameled, i have no clue about painted stoves. I will try it tomorrow at work.



Thats ok MSG, I think we might be talking different product. I saw in a later post that the Rutland cleaner you were referring to was a paste. The cleaner I purchased was a viscous liquid spray in a yellow/oranginsh bottle from my Stove dealer which runs like glass cleaner when you spray it, and it is a major pain to take my glass door off, so I usually put a bunch of newspapers down and let it run. a paste would be much better, I was not aware it was offered like that. I will check with my Dealerto see if they have the paste.


----------



## Roospike (Jan 4, 2007)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Well sell lots of speady white too. For cleaning glass i find it less messy to use the rutland paste. Both both are incredible products for getting glass clean.
> Im sure lots of people use windex, robax, a major manufacture says windex is OK. here is a link to the robax cleaning page. http://www.robaxglass.com/clean.htm A typical glass replacement is $150-$200, i would spring for a $5 bottle of cleaner to be on the safe side.
> 
> Edited, my original post was wrong. I wasn in the no ammonia product camp untill i went to robax's website.



The "cooktop" cleaner is what we use on the glass top for our kitchen stove ...............
The past and other cleaners i have found work to take off the brown and black of wood stove glass but i alway have to go back with Windex to get the mess off.

I've always used Windex and if a bad spot i spray the paper towel with windex and dip in ash for extra grit to clean the harder stuff.

Windex has always worked for me and the Manual for PE stove dont say not to use it and has a lifetime Warranty on the glass so I guess I'll know one way or the other in 20 years .


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 4, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> I've always used Windex and if a bad spot i spray the paper towel with windex and dip in ash for extra grit to clean the harder stuff.
> 
> Windex has always worked for me and the Manual for PE stove dont say not to use it and has a lifetime Warranty on the glass so I guess I'll know one way or the other in 20 years .



That's good enough for me Spike. Nobody has more experience cleaning glass than a Summit owner.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 4, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet   :coolgrin:


----------



## adrpga498 (Jan 4, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL , BAADABING!


----------



## Roospike (Jan 4, 2007)

A .................er ..........................ah ..................Its just what i heard ! ya know.  %-P 

I need to quit posting to "stove glass" threads , ya'll got me on auto reply . BAM.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jan 4, 2007)

Roospike said:
			
		

> ... and the Manual for PE stove dont say not to use it and has a lifetime Warranty on the glass so I guess I'll know one way or the other in 20 years .



Hey Spike,

Does your PE manual warn against burning dynomite??? If not, maybe that's ok, too.


----------



## treeman08 (Jan 4, 2007)

I heard a new one over the holidays.
A freind of mine said that they use automotive rubbing compound...
He said that it works great, and has not hurt the glass in 4 or 5 years of using it.
I am a little scepitcal though, and want to hear from all the experts before I try it.
What do you think???


----------



## Mo Heat (Jan 4, 2007)

treeman08 said:
			
		

> I heard a new one over the holidays.
> A freind of mine said that they use automotive rubbing compound...
> He said that it works great, and has not hurt the glass in 4 or 5 years of using it.
> I am a little scepitcal though, and want to hear from all the experts before I try it.
> What do you think???



I wouldn't. There is a reflective compound (I think) coating the inside of the glass to reduce heat loss through it. If you do decide to use it, I'd skip the buffing wheel and just hand rub.


----------



## Mo Heat (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey treeman, I've always had a fascination with Blaze King. I hope you'll do a write-up of your experiences with yours. Did you buy it new?


----------



## Roospike (Jan 4, 2007)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ................I dont call it "dynamite" I call it "fire starters" :lol: 

Now i have both Moderators , "snipper BB" & treeman08 out of the brush picking on me and my Whorehouse Red stove......*CRAIG!* whaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## treeman08 (Jan 5, 2007)

> Hey treeman, I’ve always had a fascination with Blaze King. I hope you’ll do a write-up of your experiences with yours. Did you buy it new?



Yes I did buy it new in October.
Yes I have been planning to write up a report, but have not had the time.  Hopefully things will settledown now that the holidays are over...
The short repoprt is it works great... I am not saving signigicant amounts of wood over previous years with an old Fisher, but the electric furnace has kicked on one time since the stove was installed, and the house it 8 to 10 degrees warmer.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 5, 2007)

Last weekend I picked up a bottle of Imperial stove glass cleaner. Its a spray bottle with the pump top "spritzer" type. Anyone ever use this stuff?
I haven't yet. If the weather keeps as high as its been, I guess I'll be trying it out this weekend. Might even get the Hawg out


----------

